# Vince @ the Celtics



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

The Celtics are one of my favorite teams, but they do not have anybody to stop Vince tonight - again. 

Kedrick cannot stop him, nor can Paul. At one point, Vince had 15 of his team's 17 points. The celtics were ahead, but Vince's teammates need to step up to the plate. Hmmmmm.  

Fascinating game so far.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The only guy who is really cold is Jalen Rose (0-5), everyone else hasn't taken more than 4 shots. The only guy that does have 4 shots is Marshall (1-4), but he's getting to the FT line and contributing.

The other guys are helping out.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

KO is dumb..he takes our only effensive weapon out...and totally kills his rythem.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I don't know how dumb KO is - but Vince finally has a couple of teammates who are as unselfish as Vince is.

Rose is not shooting well, but he does other things to help his team. Marshall is a great rebounder who also can block shots and hit the three. Both are unselfish - meaning they will take the BIG shot when open.

I think we Raptor fans are going to enjoy this season.:yes:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

23 points in the first half for Vince but the raptors had as much success stopping the celts as the celts did carter. defence has to get a lot better or 50 by vince won't win the game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm not watching the game but how is the defense so bad?? 91 pts and still 2 mins to go in 3rd quarter?? If they gave up 91 pts before the trade they would've already lost the game!!


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Unacceptable defense. The Raptors had timeouts many times to talk about their defense and yet, they never improved it in any of the courses of the game. If they forced the Celtics to miss 2 times the number of shots they missed tonight, the Raptors would of won this one. 

By the way, did anyone see Baxter dunk on James? That was absolutely sick.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

Celtics couldn't stop Vince, but Raps couldn't stop Pierce either.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> Celtics couldn't stop Vince, but Raps couldn't stop Pierce either.


Did you watch the game? Celtics couldn't stop Vince, and Raptor's poor defense allowed Pierce to make easy slashes and shots without any contestion. A player who makes open shots isn't "unstoppable".


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you watch the game? Celtics couldn't stop Vince, and Raptor's poor defense allowed Pierce to make easy slashes and shots without any contestion. A player who makes open shots isn't "unstoppable".



Dude, he said the Rap's couldn't stop Pierce, and they couldn't. 
What are you questioning him for?


Jalen was cold tonight, but 14 assists.
:yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argh, another person who didn't watch the game. Maybe another "stathead" like Jockrider says who translates stats into a dominate performance?


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Argh, another person who didn't watch the game. Maybe another "stathead" like Jockrider says who translates stats into a dominate performance?


I didn't see the game, you're right.
I didnt say he was dominate did I? 
I was just going by both of your guy's posts.
He said they couldn't stop him. You said, its cause of bad defense.
But isnt that still Not stopping him?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't see the game, you're right.
> ...


Argh, but I said *Connecting Open Shots Doesn't Make You Dominant* :sigh:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

No one else said anything about him dominating, but regardless of whether he's open or not, if he's making shots and scoring 33 points, then he's not being stopped.

Thats all I was saying, I didn't mention anything about being dominant.
But that could be arguable as well.

Thats enough of that though, nice game by both Paul and Vince.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

Pierce did dominate.

My favorite stat is: Celtics win.

That is my favorite form of domination.

Paul beat Vince. Stop crying. It is the TRUTH!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Pierce did dominate.
> 
> My favorite stat is: Celtics win.
> ...


Paul's "team" beat the Raptors, as this is still a team game - the last I saw. 

I thought it was a great game to watch, as there were so many sideline stories to go with the game itself.

BIG win for the C's and tough loss for the Raptors, but the season is young.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Genuine Article</b>!
> Dude, he said the Rap's couldn't stop Pierce, and they couldn't.
> What are you questioning him for?


*Her* actually, but thanks.

And yes, I did watch the game.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bad Bartons</b>!
> Pierce did dominate.
> 
> My favorite stat is: Celtics win.
> ...



my favourite stat of all is

raptors 13-9

celtics 11-12

vince is beating pierce. Stop Crying. IT'S THE TRUTH!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Pierce is better than Carter at nearly every aspect of the game.

What has Vince won?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Pierce is better than Carter at nearly every aspect of the game.
> 
> What has Vince won?


What has Pierce won? That's so ridiculous that you should say that.

And hey, at least Vince's Olympic team won a gold... unlike Pierce's WC team.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> What has Pierce won? That's so ridiculous that you should say that.
> ...


Not to mention Pierce's weird body shape is asking for plenty of hatred here.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to mention Pierce's weird body shape is asking for plenty of hatred here.


What in the bloody hell? LOL. 



> Pierce is better than Carter at nearly every aspect of the game.
> 
> What has Vince won?


Hey, you're Matt85613 who hates Vince while knowing nothing about him right?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to mention Pierce's weird body shape is asking for plenty of hatred here.


What is with you and people's appearance? First Eddy Curry, then Yao, now Pierce. This is basketball not a beauty pageant.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Personally, I'd take Pierce over Carter. They are very comparable though and its understandable for someone to take either one over the other.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Personally, I'd take Pierce over Carter. They are very comparable though and its understandable for someone to take either one over the other.


I am in agreement with that. They are comparable, but I would choose Pierce if I had the choice. And I am not bagging on Carter, I have been a fan of his since he played in HS. But, I think Pierce has a greater toughness than Carter which I why I would take him over Carter.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> I am in agreement with that. They are comparable, but I would choose Pierce if I had the choice. And I am not bagging on Carter, I have been a fan of his since he played in HS. But, I think Pierce has a greater toughness than Carter which I why I would take him over Carter.


I would take both Pierce and McGrady over Carter. What you said is why I would take Pierce over Carter. McGrady is better than Carter in every aspect of the game except dunking.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

As a player I'd take Pierce over Carter.

But if you ask anyone in the Raptors' organization if they could re-do the draft who tehy'd take, they'd tell you Vince 100 times out of 100. Vince means so much to the Raptors and the city of Toronto. I could go on and on about this, but I'll just sum it up... Vince is the reason the Raptors aren't playing in St. Louis right now.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Personally, I'd take Pierce over Carter.<b> They are very comparable though and its understandable for someone to take either one</b> over the other.


I suppose it is human nature to select one player over another. For me, it would be difficult to pick Pierce over Vince. I agree that Paul has a toughness(I mean he survived being knifed 10 or 11 times!), but Vince has this unusual combination of being a pure shooter and a scorer par excellance!

Paul is a scorer who has become a better shooter, but I would still take Vince over Paul if it came down to shooting.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Pierce has a greater toughness than Carter which I why I would take him over Carter.



that's so true.. but the sad thing is vince is way more talented then pierce.. but he just doesn't have the intensity.. which makes pierce better ten folds.. but when i've seen vince with a fire under his *** he's pretty much the best player in the league(which is rare)


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> that's so true.. but the sad thing is vince is way more talented then pierce.. but he just doesn't have the intensity.. which makes pierce better ten folds.. but when i've seen vince with a fire under his *** he's pretty much the best player in the league(which is rare)


Why is this thread called Vince @ Celtics.

Anyways, I'd take Duncan  

Vince Pierce It's the new Tracy-Kobe


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Vince Pierce It's the new Tracy-Kobe


Haha so true!


----------

